# A bee's sting...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, this evening after supper we decided to take the dogs to the park.

We got there and they were playing, having a great old time. Stark LOVES to pull up the grass and was doing so untill..... he got stung by a bee!

I grabbed his collar and pulled him back a second too late. He got stung on his right lip. I checked and couldn't find any stinger. We headed home right away and by the time we got into the house he was moopy, and just not himself.. Off to the E-vet we went!

He started to swell up the minute we got into the car, no problems breathing, but definitely looked sick (droopy eyes, moopy, slow, etc.). He didn't have any hives that I could see and his temperature was normal, but I still felt more comfortable going to the vet. I had Benedryl but the E-vet would not tell me the proper dosage to give, so we decided to go in.

Once there he got his shot (after a 2 hour wait - dog got hit by a car and then another emergency case came in) and is now resting at home on his bed with his pillow and toys. I gave him some ice cubes to chew on and he is alseep. He will be watched like a hawk tonight that's forsure. 

Anyways, here are some pathetic looking puppy pictures of my poor baby boy Stark.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, poor little guy! 

Rafi got stung by a bee the other morning just as I was leaving for work. I opened the door, a bee flew in, Rafi snapped at the bee--it all happened in two seconds! Luckily he was fine. It stung his tongue. 

My gsd Massie loved to chase and eat bees and only one time did she swell up. I was in the middle of Algonquin Park so there wasn't much I could do about it! Luckily she was fine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We go hiking ALL the time (like three-five times per week) and are out and about all summer long and so I knew it was going to happen. I am happy it happened so close to home.

I have Benedrly (sp?) handy, but none of the vets I called would give me a dosage to use. After we saw the E-Vet, she told me what amount to use for next time or if the swelling doesn't go down by tomorrow.

It doesn't look bad in the photo's but the swelling is about the size of a golf ball.. 

Your lucky they were fine! I am hoping Stark learned his lesson - no more tracking bees!

Poor little guy.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Poor Stark














Ask the vet so you know for next time. Gracie got stung (three times now) but the first was terrible - her tongue turned white, swelled out of her mouth, her muzzle was huge....rushed to the vet, right into the back and got 2 shots. I have to keep benadryl on hand and carry it when we're out. If she starts to swell, I have to give her 75 mg right away (she weighs 74 pounds) and get her to a vet or e-vet.

I hope Stark learns that tracking bees is no fun.......poor guy! How is he today??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for asking, Stark is his old self this morning.. chasing the cats instead of the bees... a little safer since the cats are a willing chasing buddy.

He is eating his raw breakfast so I am guessing his mouth feels better, also the swelling has gone down a lot, so I will probably give him his Benadryl (25mg tablet) after breakfast just to be safe.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Poor Stark and mean bees!
Glad he's doing much better today, give him an extra hug for me


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie's vet kept her on her dose of benadryl three times a day for 3 days after her bad sting. Again, just check with your vet tomorrow when they open.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

